# Accessing a MS Access Database in Java



## bjurusik (Jul 26, 2003)

For my class I need to make a Java app that can perform SQL queries on a MS Access database.  Is there anyway for me to do this on my Mac, or am I going to have to use a PC with the MS Access driver?


----------



## bootedbear (Jul 28, 2003)

If you can get your hands on a JDBC-ODBC bridge it should work for you. As far as I know, it's system independent. A little research should verify this or not.

hth,
bear


----------



## tjw (Jul 30, 2003)

This site by Sun provides JDBC drivers for most every database imaginable. I noticed that  there are 15 listed drivers for MS Access.

http://servlet.java.sun.com/products/jdbc/drivers


----------

